# P5N-E SLI Treiber



## Fraggerbee (8. November 2008)

Hi,
Also ich habe mir den neuen Treiber von nVidia geladen und installiert.
Natürlich muss man den alten vorher deinstallieren,was ich gemacht habe.
Nach der Installation habe ich bemerkt das ein gewisser Multimedia Controller nicht installiert sein soll.Dies wollte ich korigieren indem ich die Treiber auf der CD des Mainboards installiert habe und es funktionierte.

Durch einen Virus musste ich aber dann ein Backup laden auf dem dieser nVidia Treiber noch nicht war.Nach den Backup habe ich wieder den neuen nVidia Treiber installiert und nach dem Multimedia Controller gesehen der wieder Fehlte.
Das gleicher wieder von der CD installiert jedoch fehlt dieser Controller immernoch

Um es nochmal kurz zufassen:

Ich krieg einfach nicht mehr den Multimedia Controller drauf egal was ich mache.

Hat da jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Sylance (9. November 2008)

Falls noch nicht geschehen:

du koenntest dir mal den Gerätemanager öffnen (windooftaste+pause  -> Hardware   -> Gerätemanager) und dann dort den Multimediacontroller (fortan "mmc" suchen. Rechtsklick auf den mmc -> treiber aktualisieren -> "nein diesmal nicht" klicken -> "Software von einer Liste oder bestimmten Quelle installieren" -> "nicht suchen sondern zu installierenden Treiber selbst wählen" -> auf  "datenträger" klicken und alle treiber auf der cd durchprobieren. Wenn er bei einem Treiber nicht meckert sondern installiert ist es meistens der richtige. 

Ist zwar kein top Rezept aber ich hatte mal nen Medion rechner... da lernt man die "Holzhammer" methoden ganz schnell.

sollte das auch nicht klappen sehen wir weiter.

MFG Sylance


----------



## Fraggerbee (19. November 2008)

Habe ich leider alles mehrmals ausprobiert und leider keinen erfolg.
Aber das problem hat sich von selber gelöst da dieser Treiber anscheinen für die im PCI eingesteckte TV Karte gesucht wurde und ich die nicht mehr (oder zumindest nur all zu selten) benutze.


----------



## chmee (19. November 2008)

Such mal in Netz nach den Angaben in den Details zum Gerät, also Ordnername oder der Wert dahinter.

(Gerätemanager)



mfg chmee


----------

